# Me smashing my nose on my GoPro stick



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Jerry'n out. 

Riding all day, snow was heavy. Wasn't paying attention and paid for it. Hahaha.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Something tells me.......that's not the first stick you've had in your face........


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

^truuuuuuuuu


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Get some yellow lenses........you'll be able to see those snow gremlins........:grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Love the slow mo. Awesome

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

